# 55G African Cichlids tank



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Let me know what you guys think.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice  I like the how the backrgound colour brings out the colour of the yellow cichlids


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice setup but it's a cichlid tank....more fish more fish more fish!! You can stock that 55 gallon with dozens, they do better being overstocked. Just keep up on your maintenance, water changes, etc. Looking good!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Here im thinking i have to many now... MORE IS BETTER.

Thanks for the advice.

Aslong as the Ehelm 2013 can keep up.


----------

